# IMDC Or Shifa



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey guys

I've gotten admission into IMDC and Shifa College of Medicine and need some guidance as to which one to pick. Maybe you could tell me the pros and cons of each institution. Your help will be much appreciated. Thanks

- - - Updated - - -

anyone?


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

You'd be making a mistake to join IMDC when you have shifa. 
Shifa is pretty old compared to imdc. A lot of batches have graduated, and it has certainly one of the best teaching hospitals. 
Its a lot more established and recognised. It has quite high USMLE passing rate as well as hundereds of alumini working as residents in America. I think you should go for it. 
The ONLY thing shifa lacks is proper college building but that's not an issue. Also IMDC is quite far so shifa will also save you a lot of time ( tiny bonus)


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

Two of my friends opted IMDC a few days ago. I heard that their ban of PMDC has been lifted but there are a few reasons why I myself didnt join Shifa
1. Their administration is not student supportive. This recent case where PMDC didnt grant the final year students their degree, the students had to hire lawyers themselves. The administration didnt cooperate.
2. There isnt a large variety of patients who visit Shifa because its too expensive. So little exposure there.
3. You dont have much of a university life. IMDC has a proper campus, which is actually quite beautiful!
4. IMDC is affiliated with Bahria and Shifa is with Shifa tameer-e-Millat university. Bahria is far better recognized.

I personally wan't impressed by Shifa's treatment of students and I didn't appear for the interviews.

The teacher himself told my friend in the interview that Shifa isnt good for learning due to little patient exposure!


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

For patient exposure they do have shifa filahi.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh I asked about Shifa filahi in the interview. Idk why the sir laughed, he said u can get the hello to medicine from there for the 1st 2 years. But u dont get to treat anyone till 3rd year. In the 3rd year u get to visit Shifa hospital as proper med studentz


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

tell me plz.. is any scope of bds from IMDC ?? m i join imdc for bds or not??


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Farhan Nitrate said:


> tell me plz.. is any scope of bds from IMDC ?? m i join imdc for bds or not??


scope is there for bds everywhere, u just have to be skilled. Do u have any options other than bds at IMDC?


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Lol that's quite obvious. Clinical years start 3rd year onwards.


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

Not so obvious. AMC takes 2nd year students along quite often. A lot of UHS colleges allow 2nd year students to tag along and interact with paying patients. Shifa is very careful about the interaction with patients in Shifa hospital. And in falahi, lol if u are going there, u will understand the lol.


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

Ali.warraich said:


> Not so obvious. AMC takes 2nd year students along quite often. A lot of UHS colleges allow 2nd year students to tag along and interact with paying patients. Shifa is very careful about the interaction with patients in Shifa hospital. And in falahi, lol if u are going there, u will understand the lol.


Ali could you please elaborate what's wrong with Falahi? See once people actually go there the information will be of little use 

- - - Updated - - -
As for the original question, it all depends on what you personally want in a college. For me distance was a big deal, so I did not apply to IMDC. However if you'd like a nicer campus then you'll like IMDC. I suggest visiting both personally. Also one thing I noticed on the IMDC site a few months back was that they had a lot of empty faculty posts, that bothered me. As far as the teaching hospital is concerned, Shifaites may not get a tonne of exposure (Eventhough I haven't really heard that complain from anyone, while I have heard something of the sort about CMH, which is a well reputed college) but I don't think IMDC will give you anymore. Only because they don't have their own teaching hospital at the moment, and the ones they are affiliated with aren't really well known. Oh and also I haven't really heard about any colleges allowing students to tag along before third year. Got two doctors in the family one from a government college and one from AMC.


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Nope thats not true. Sis s going to be in third year in RMC. That never really happens.


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

yeah i m now going for fumc


----------

